# DRI & Monarch Grand pt conversion



## Bill4728 (Mar 27, 2013)

DRI has announced it will convert MGV pts to get in line with the much higher DRI point system. 

Although they didn't say this. I had to dig this out of the new pt requirement reservation system.* It appears that for each MGV points you'll get 60 DRI points.* And for all the MGV resorts the pt requirement will increase by 60 times. 

So 133pt week will now cost 7980 DRI pts
and a 144pt week will now cost 8640 DRI pts.  

Hope this helps my fellow MGV owners.


----------

